

Ask HN: Next Steps for a Project - johnmurch

I recently created and launched http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bucketjobs.com&#x2F; a simple way to save jobs. I have been back and forth on if I should try to charge customers for this service and add additional features OR if I should keep it free and add affiliate links to other job related products (resume templates, salary negotiation books, etc.). I want to make SOMETHING with this, but not sure which direction and figured HN could help with some thoughts.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
lsiunsuex
Coincidentally, I just got back from a re-employment seminar at my local
unemployment office.

Personally, I think a tool like this is cool but I would never pay for it (not
in it's current incarnation). The same way Linked In wants me to pay for
premium services; I'm unemployed! No unnecessary spending. Every dollar counts
towards a bill!

That being said, you could expend the feature set. Add a way to add comments
to saved jobs, for example: "Sent follow up email on x date. Spoke to x person
on date." etc...

Not sure I like it as a bookmarklet; you could spin it off into a small web
app and allow people to track what their doing. Maybe have a printable version
so they can take it with them to the unemployment office on their next visit.

just some thoughts.

~~~
johnmurch
Thanks so much for the feedback! I like some of those featured ideas and do
think there are some logical next steps for improving it, but still comes back
to the $$$. I 100% agree that most job seekers (without a job) will never pay
for it. But I wonder about things they might pay for (e.g.
[https://www.udemy.com/how-to-negotiate-salary-
negotiating-a-...](https://www.udemy.com/how-to-negotiate-salary-negotiating-
a-raise-or-promotion/)) which I could promote and make $ as an affiliate, as
it could help you make more $ in the long run.

Thanks again - will keep you posted!

~~~
lsiunsuex
As for cross linking and affiliate programs, I think the sky is the limit.
Target a group of people (programmers, for example) ask for some basic info
(programming language, type of equipment, etc...) and present offers based on
those responses

I've always used unemployment time to further my education - you can only look
for a job so many times a week. I'm looking to further my education in Obj-C
during my time off to expand my possible application pool. Take all of that
into account and offer me programs on how to learn Obj-C or etc...

If you can take a cut of those offers - awesome!

~~~
johnmurch
Great Idea!!! Udemy and teamtreehouse banners coming soon :)

~~~
johnmurch
Added udemy links last night as well as a resource page :)

------
johnmurch
Clickable [http://bucketjobs.com/](http://bucketjobs.com/)

